# Cruise control



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I assume that cruise control can be retro fitted; if so could anyone recommend places and give an indication of price? Ball park figure would do

My MH is a Bessacarr e795 58 plate and I am based in Gloucestershire.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I can recommend Dave Newell who is based near Telford. Not sure what his current prices are but he was very competitive some years back when he did one for me.

Phil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Conrad Anderson in Birmingham are also an excellent supplier/fitter. You park in their yard while they do it, and even overnight there so they get an early start.

http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/wizard/cruise-control

Colin


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I too am Gloucestershire based and used Dave Newell in Telford. Very good job at a good price £342, 2 years ago. Take a bike with you and you can explore Ironbridge Gorge whilst the work is being done!


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Phil at Rhino Installs did mine he's in Lancashire but travels the UK...nice clean job!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers all

I'll look into it

Graham


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I had mine fitted by West Country Motorhomes when I bought my MH second hand a year ago. They have a price list on their site.
One of the best accessories I have added.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

+ one more for Dave Newell

When I had mine fitted Dave's regular price was around £100 cheaper than anybody else's "special show price" ( :roll: ) at Peterborough.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Dave Newell of Telford did mine too.
If you wish to visit the Ironbridge Museums he will give you a complementary ticket. I walked there once but the bus is easier.
Good aftercare too.
If you phone his wife Jackie will give you a quote.

kenp


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks  

Iv got a quote from Jackie (speedy service too!).

I'll give it some thought

Graham


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought mine from Conrad Anderson and fitted it myself to a 2002 Ducatto JTD 2 years ago at a cost of around £200. I am not a mechanic but was simple enough, I did have a problem locating where to attach a wire but a phone call to Andersons fitter sorted it . A bit of kit I would not like to be without.

Haryy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember my old man fitted one to his MH back in the ealy 80's...but he was a former electrician and a very accomplished mechanic  

I am neither :lol: 

I suspect that if I did this then my wife would be very worried (more worried than I)  

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one to fit after the build was done, and never got around to it, but we just had six weeks away and to be honest I didn't really miss it even though we have it on the car, and we had it in the Laika and they did get used, but in the new van the pedal is placed really well, I found I just didn't need it.

My advice would be try it for a while, you might save a good few quid, I'll be putting mine up for sale soon, around £90 for the pre X250 vans, it can be adapted for the X250 too.

PM for details if interested.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Kev/Liz  

You get all over these forums (fora?) - I cant seem to shake you :lol: 

I see you still havent changed your location description tut tut :roll: ...the big Welsh man wont be happy :lol: 

Graham  

PS Picked her up today...3 hours of handover and a spinning head! £96 to fill her up :signarg: Now 3/4 loaded ready for 2 days away from tomorrow. I'll update when we get back....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote GMJ I see you still havent changed your location description tut tut Rolling Eyes ...the big Welsh man wont be happy Laughing un quote.

You lost me there mate.

One little tip, as soon as you think you have all you need on board the van, including full fuel and water tanks, whip it down to a weighbridge to see what you can carry over and above that weight.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry Kev - it was a reference to a post I put on another thread you answered regarding "Gods county"

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, I think, too early for me yet


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No worries  

Busy day at your place later with the bicycling....

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

uffs pouting, gotta love the lycra, :roll: :roll: We're staying in til they bugger off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

Got my CC fitted by Dave Newell earlier this week. Nice little business there: Jacquie his wife was very accommodating and took us to a local museum whilst the MH was in (and picked us up later). Had reversing sensors fitted at the same time. All told maybe 4 hours for the lot.

Used the CC on the way back and immediately saw a difference in mpg. I need some decent runs to get better advantage out of it.

The fitting on the CC looks like it was OEM. 

Top job!

Thanks for the tip off folks

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm selling a brand new one right now.

link


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Ours is an AP900/AP900c after market fit.
It's a cruise control with the usual fast and slow, plus 2 additional preset-speed buttons which are handy in town and suburban areas, and, a combined speed limiter, brilliant bit of kit and better than the one in my car.
Bd..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bigusdickus said:


> Ours is an AP900/AP900c after market fit.
> It's a cruise control with the usual fast and slow, plus 2 additional preset-speed buttons which are handy in town and suburban areas, and, a combined speed limiter, brilliant bit of kit and better than the one in my car.
> Bd..


Thats the one that was installed in my MH

Have to agree: on first showing its doing the biz!

Graham


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

philoaks said:


> I can recommend Dave Newell who is based near Telford. Not sure what his current prices are but he was very competitive some years back when he did one for me.
> 
> Phil


Another vote for Dave from me.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Update
> 
> Got my CC fitted by Dave Newell earlier this week. Nice little business there: Jacquie his wife was very accommodating and took us to a local museum whilst the MH was in (and picked us up later). Had reversing sensors fitted at the same time. All told maybe 4 hours for the lot.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, as it's something we're looking at for our 3.0 X250 Kontiki, what did young Mr Newell charge for the cruise control?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

£418.86 supplied and fitted including VAT

Graham


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

I took delivery of an AP900c diy kit with CM35 stalk this week from Bridgewater Electronics - £300 inc vat.

Installation instructions are awful but it does look like a pretty straightforward job using the canbus system on my 2009 Boxer based motorhome.

The expression "famous last words" springs to mind here!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good luck  

It would be way beyond me to fit.

Im happy with 118 quid for the fitting part as I reckon it must have been at least a 2 hour job (...and a GREAT deal more if I did it :lol: )

Graham


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Fitted the AP900C kit with CM35 stalk I got last week which was really easy - just three wires to connect and a loom adapter to insert onto the accelerator pedal plus a few minutes to fit the stalk and programme it all.

Conclusion - if you can fit an aftermarket stereo then this job shouldn't be beyond you! :wink:


----------

